# Upcoming CM10 and Screen DPI, is it going to be fixed?



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I was just wondering if there is a thread or if someone know there would be a fix to the DPI for the HP Touchpad when/if CM10 would be released for our tables?
As you know, the current stable DPI is 160, but our devices native DPI is 132 (or that's what I understood from searching around)

Thanks,
Sinan


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

gamesfrager said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering if there is a thread or if someone know there would be a fix to the DPI for the HP Touchpad when/if CM10 would be released for our tables?
> As you know, the current stable DPI is 160, but our devices native DPI is 132 (or that's what I understood from searching around)
> ...


Re: CM10... out as a preview or build your own. That sounded like an ETA query. Who knows, but the stock ETA answer is:_* 2 weeks[sup]TM[/sup]*_.

Re: DPI and "Fix"... how / what do you mean. I'm on CM9 nightly 0819 and running 120 DPI, 132 DPI is also setable. Are you are refering to various apps that don't run a 1024x768 res screen? That is something else, beyond the discussion of DPI.

Or let me ask it another way, "What is broken with DPI that you need fixed?"


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've used this with good results on on my TP with ICS roms like CM9. Can't say for sure it works with JB roms tho.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.birdapi.android.dpipro


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Zzed said:


> Or let me ask it another way, "What is broken with DPI that you need fixed?"


So far my Play Store is broken and home screen icons, all shifted outside the boundary of the screen.
I reverted to 160 after and didn't try anymore.

Sinan


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

gamesfrager said:


> So far my Play Store is broken and home screen icons, all shifted outside the boundary of the screen.
> I reverted to 160 after and didn't try anymore.


As far as getting dpi changes to work, there are *drmarble's* modified Trebuchet that will correct the loss of icons around the edges for CM9.
Ref: http://rootzwiki.com...ze-up-to-11x11/

As far as persistent changes to the DPI that need not be manipulated every reflash, I recommend *eyeballer's* method of updating the local.prop.
Ref: http://rootzwiki.com...ting-buildprop/

I'm using both of these methods with great success on CM9 0819 at 120 dpi. This can also be applied to 132 dpi. My suggestion is:

make a backup​make the local.prop change​flash the trebuchet patch​reboot and try the waters​
Worst case, you reload your backup. Best case, the applications you use may display and perform better on our 4:3 aspect ratio Touchpad.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Zzed, appreciate taking the time and posting this.
I will go through it and hopefully I can get it working.

Have a good day,
Sinan


----------

